# a sad story



## turtlepunk (Aug 12, 2012)

I know times are really tough right now, but if you can spare anything at all, it would be a big help....
Please help support my brother in law, waiting for a kidney transplant for over 5 years. He has lost a 9 year old daughter, who's organs were used to save a life.

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/191441


In the second pic above, his daughter to the right is the one that was pronounced brain dead =(


----------

